# Flash should be disable



## playallday (Nov 10, 2010)

.


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 10, 2010)

*CoughCough*NoScript*CoughCough*


----------



## monkat (Nov 10, 2010)

K.

I agree to an extent, but if you're worried about flash, no one is forcing you to keep flash player installed - even youtube has an html5 player now.


----------



## playallday (Nov 10, 2010)

.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 11, 2010)

Never hurt anybody so far....


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2010)

there's flash in here? where?


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 11, 2010)

well sorry if we don't have fancy htlm5


----------



## playallday (Nov 11, 2010)

.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 11, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> there's flash in here? where?


derp.




--
So far no one has reported any harm from Flash here...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 11, 2010)

Erm.........nope.

I like it being there.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2010)

it's not bothering me cos i can't see it anywhere


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 11, 2010)

I remember people being banned because they put hidden flash objects that played music in their sigs and it took forever to find them.  I don't think it constituted any risk to users, but it was annoying and creepy.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 11, 2010)

The only flash in here is youtube and the ones Rydian made! And if people don't update it it's their own fault! To bad. Should have known better.


----------



## playallday (Nov 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 12, 2010)

Showing shit that's NOT from youtube, perhaps.


----------



## playallday (Nov 12, 2010)

.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 13, 2010)

I occasionally use it for YouTube videos with altered dimensions:




Or for the GBAtemp mp3 player:


----------



## Anne Noise (Nov 13, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet there's a way to modify the YouTube tag code to allow an MP3 tag.  Seems safer, and feasible!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 13, 2010)

How about we don't? Be serious, how many times have you seen someone trying to compromise the safety of the site with flash tags?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 13, 2010)

Anne Noise said:
			
		

> What do people need to post other than YouTube videos?


Trailers and videos that AREN'T on youtube.

You know, like from ANY gaming site?

Sites that generally show trailers?


----------



## playallday (Nov 10, 2010)

.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 13, 2010)

I've only seen it happen once, so yeah, I agree with ProtoKun, this is really unnecessary, and as flash is still used for lots of things, you can't just say "Oh, let's ignore it from now on", because that's simply impossible. Sure, HTML5 is a great alternative, but to be able to use that here, other sites need to use it for their content first.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 14, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Anne Noise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they all end up on youtube anyway


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 14, 2010)

Keep it. If it's being abused, Admins would do something. But there's nothing wrong with it.

Also, isn't tk_saturn's sig flash?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ace Gunman and Sephi both have flash-enabled signatures too.
In case you hadn't noticed, try clicking on them.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 14, 2010)

^that was the first time I knew that


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> they all end up on youtube anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it a couple of times before, myself.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 14, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman and Sephi both have flash-enabled signatures too.
> In case you hadn't noticed, try clicking on them.








 Thanks for letting me know!!!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 15, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude their usually up in a day i've seen trailers on GT and than their on YT hours later there's some peeps on there all they do is scan the net for trailers and upload them


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 15, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Never hurt anybody so far....



My brother actually got hacked through a random flash animation on some users signature. But that's what he gets for going to a red site!
(Not talking about this site, obviously)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 15, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> My brother actually got hacked through a random flash animation on some users signature. But that's what he gets for going to a red site!Which is his fault to begin with.
> QUOTE(Not talking about this site, obviously)



Which proves my point further.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 15, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> But that's what he gets for going to a red site!


yeah pqrn can be deadly


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 16, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~ShadowSoldier

I know this. I said "that's what he gets for going to a red site!".


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 16, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> lol Funny, but no. He was on a Final Fantasy fan site some random person made.


i bet it had flash pqrn banners on it


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 16, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats why you find one good site, and you stick with it. I've used the same 2 that I have for the last 3-4 years... that, and I have adblock plus so I don't get none of those stupid flash ads they add. woo!


----------

